# [SOLVED] STEAM game backups



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never really tried this, but since I'm doing a clean install, I was curious if I could copy my STEAM folder into the new location so that I could avoid having to install all my games over again from the internet. It seems like it should work, but I don't know if the games install themselves into Windows someway that would not be duplicated by a simple copy/paste. Same thing goes for DLC packs. If I copied the STEAM folders, would I have to re-install the DLC for my games?


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: STEAM game backups*

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: STEAM game backups*

trying it right now


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: STEAM game backups*

It worked flawless for me when I re-installed win on new SSD, its should work just fine. 
Hope it will work for you aswell!


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: STEAM game backups*

It worked! Thanks hasseli


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

One final thought-

I did have to re-activate the DLC for Borderlands, but that PITA was an easy trade for hours of downloading.


----------

